# Need haunted soundtrack that's not lame



## Steveb971 (Sep 28, 2016)

So my fifteen year old daughter recently informed me that the Halloween soundtrack we broadcast during our haunted corn maze is outdated, cheesy and lame. And I have to agree with her. It's your typical Walmart spooktacular CD. Can anyone recommend a soundtrack that is a bit more sinister and in tune with today's perception of what's scary?


----------



## Dave Leppo (May 16, 2012)

Most probably wouldn't prefer this, but I have an acid-rock non-linear experimental electronic space track that I amplify to echo thru the hollow each Halloween.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Check out some of the suggestions on this thread:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=41126&highlight=soundtrack

Samhaynes has written some very moody Halloween music:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=41342&highlight=soundtrack

This artist has written some pretty cool haunt music as well:

http://musicforhaunts.com/


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Many of the haunts use a combination of soundtracks from some of the bigger artist in the haunt industry. 

Nox Arcana
Minight syndicate
Verse 13

I actually would love to find the source material for a youtube channel called Dark 5. He has some creepy music to his videos, better than the ambiance music in most haunts I have been to. 

There is also a list of 1000 song tracks for Halloween somewhere on this site. I am sure Roxy could link it in a heartbeat.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Haunted Spider said:


> There is also a list of 1000 song tracks for Halloween somewhere on this site. I am sure Roxy could link it in a heartbeat.


Like this?

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=14835


----------



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

Dude, Midnight Syndicate or Nox Arcana. You're welcome.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

We use a couple of the tracks from Gore Galore which we mixed together. Love them as just "ambient" sound rather than music.

http://music.gore-galore.com/


----------



## Steveb971 (Sep 28, 2016)

Headless said:


> We use a couple of the tracks from Gore Galore which we mixed together. Love them as just "ambient" sound rather than music.
> 
> http://music.gore-galore.com/


Right. I'm looking for more of background noises and effects as opposed to a musical score.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

That's what the Gore Galore tracks are mostly.


----------



## Steveb971 (Sep 28, 2016)

Just hooked up with Jason from Audio Zombie. What a class act. Excellent customer service. Big enough to have very professional products but not too big to still keep customers a first priority. Got some good stuff from them.


----------



## JD. (Oct 4, 2016)

Hi

New to this forum, so I'm unable to post attachments until I've got 10 posts under my belt.

All to say, I have what you're looking for. It's the soundtrack I've been using for my home haunt for about ten years. It was custom-made for me by my sound engineer brother who does film and music sound production for a living.

I sent him dozens and dozens of sound patches I selected and asked him to structure something that would _creep out even the adults in the crowd_. The key was to avoid all the standard Halloween corn and cheese; e.g., cackling witches, chains being dragged, the venerable Vincent Price warning you to "Keep out!", and all that whatnot.

It's relatively hardcore horror. I might even go so far to say that not everyone would want to use it.

I'm happy to share it and did so on another Halloween forum, a few years ago. I'll do so here when the powers-that-be allow me to.

Cheers,

JD


----------



## Steveb971 (Sep 28, 2016)

That sounds awesome! Shoot me a pm and I can give you my email address if that'll work


----------



## JD. (Oct 4, 2016)

Done.

Cheers.


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

I too would love to hear this JD.
Any chance I could get a download?
Robert


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Don't be afraid to mix in other "stuff" too. There's lots of sound effects out there to mix in with the stuff already mentioned. Using GarageBand or even Audacity would let you mix a custom track to meet (meat) your own maze's personality/needs, and have something that is truly your own. Does your maze have a theme or particular feel? Knowing that would make it easier to reccomend particular pieces or sounds to you.
I know from doing stuff for mazes at a local amusement park that keeping people moving is a major concern. For many of those mazes we added in a racing heartbeat with a subwoofer kind of buried in the sounds/music. People naturally speed up because of it, and it adds a bit of suspense for those that notice it outright. It's fairly subtle within the normal hearing range, but because of the use of subwoofers, they, the guests, feel the heartbeat, and speed up their actions because it triggers a natural reaction to flee/run.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Cities Last Broadcast
Kammarheit


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Sblanck said:


> Cities Last Broadcast
> Kammarheit


I'll second Kammarheit if you're looking for something ambient. Also Raison D'Etre is good.

Never heard Cities Last Broadcast so will be checking them out as well.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Check out the 3 Pumpkinland Cd's. There are some great scarecrow type tracks. They are hard to find however.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Check out Sinful Audio - https://www.sinfulaudio.com/
I've used some of their stuff and been very pleased with it.


----------



## Zoolando (Feb 25, 2016)

Are you talking soundtrack, or ambient sound effects, or a little bit of both? I have a few existing albums but i'm in the process of cleaning up and editing some new ones. specifics are not important but a couple good ideas shared might help me get you the soundtracks you want for 2018. Input please i hope to be working at it this weekend... FYI creepy Alien soundtrack is already in the works.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^JD has not logged in since October of 2016, so if your question is aimed at him, you might not get an answer any time soon:jol:


----------



## Zoolando (Feb 25, 2016)

Facepalm... I need to pay attention to these kind of details. lol thanks RoxyBlue.


----------

